# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposculptuur : In "medisch Centrum" Of Ziekenhuis

## com306

Hallo, 

ik ben van plan om een liposculptuur te laten doen. Nu zijn de prijzen zeer uiteenlopend (niet dat ik enkel op de prijs af ga voor zo&#39;n ingreep) 
Nu vroeg ik mij eigenlijk af of het beter is om het te laten doen in een gespecialiseerd "Medisch Centrum" of in een gewoon ziekenhuis door een plastische chirurg? Mijn idee is dat je in een ziekenhuis veiliger zit, maar is dat wel zo? 
Ik ben uit België en zou het ook in België laten doen. 

Thx.

----------


## toto

ik zou dit ook doen,maar ik kan dit niet in éénmaal betalen,waar kan men in stukkenbetalen,groeten

----------


## san1974

hoi hoi ik heb een lipo gehad en was om een medische redenen,maar via de ziekenfonds kreeg ik het niet vergoed...Ik ben naar Ce in Rdam geweest,goedkoop en prima kliniek.Zelfs ziekenhuis krijg je het tegenwoordig niet meer vergoed...ook al word je doorverwezen via de huisarts.PC krijg je alleen vergoed als je verminkt bent of zo....ben er erg boos over.maar ja..het is niet anders,kostte me wel geld maar mn leven is veranderd en ben happy en lichamelijk weer 100%..dus vragen email me

----------


## madelon

Je moet anders eens met Silhouet bellen, hebben een kliniek in Breda en een in Hamont Belgie. 

Ze zijn zeker de goedkoopste in Nederland en de chirurgen zijn van Belgien. 
1 zone is 1.000,-
2 zones is 1.600,-
3 zones is 2.100,-
4 zones is 2.600,-
Alles inbegrepen behalve je lipo panty enoge wat er dus bijkomt is 125,-

----------


## san1974

Dan is kliniek Ce in Rdam net zo duur.....kijk op http://liposculptuur.punt.nl

----------


## madelon

Nee hoor duurder, werk jij daarof zo?

----------


## san1974

Wat is dit voor raare opmerking,ik zat 5 jaar in de wao en werk nu eindelijk weer als oproepkracht bij een bedrijfje..Dankzij de kliniek kan ik Weer werken omdat ik 2 keer een lipo heb moeten ondergaan door medische redenen en nu weer 100% gezond ben...Ik had lipoedeem en de vetophopingen sloten mn zenuwen af zodat ik verlammingsverschijnselen had en als ik niet binnen een half jaar me zou helpen ,kwam ik in een rolstoel dus....
Tenslotte ik woon in een dorpje in Gelderland dat ligt wel een hele andere kant op dan Rdam...ppff

----------


## san1974

Madelon jij bent tevreden over Silhouet en ik over CE,wat maakt het uit?als we er alle twee maar gelukkiger van geworden zijn,en dat we hier mensen kunnen helpen ben ik blij om.Suc6 meid

----------


## Edith1

Hoi, zijn jullie (inmiddels) tevreden over het resultaat? Ik wil het graag laten doen en weet wel zo'n beetje waar en hoe maar ik hoor toch ook dat er bij gewichtstoename best snel weer vet op de bovenbenen kan ophopen. De doktor kon mij niet garanderen dat er bijvoorbeeld bij 5 kilo gewichtstoename gelijk weer vet op de behandelde plekken komt. Jullie weten vast wel hoe snel je weer een paar kilo's erbij hebt (even een paar weken 'los' en hup...). En dan vind ik de behandeling toch wel duur. Weten jullie iets of kennen jullie iemand die het al langer geleden heeft laten doen en wat haar ervaringen zijn?

Groetjes!

----------


## san1974

hallo ik heb 3 liposculptures ondergaan en natuurlijk moet je je niet vol gaan eten dan kan het elders terug komen op andere plekken maar de plekken waar je behandeld bent,komt het vet niet meer terug het kan wel weer aangemaakt worden maar je moet er natuurlijk ook zelf wat voor doen,sporten en opletten.Ik ben van maat 56 naar 44 gegaan en ben 25 kilo afgevallen.zie weblog http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
sucses ermee Gr sandra

----------


## Edith1

Hoi, ik had je weblog al bekeken. Dat ziet er heel mooi uit! Maar wat ik bedoel is als je helemaal 'klaar' bent met afvallen en dan alleen nog die 'zadels' over houdt en laat weghalen. Er wordt gezegd daar komt het nooit meer terug maar de overgebleven vetcellen kunnen dus weer vermeerderen op die plek (zegt o.a. de chirug). En zolang je, zoals jij, bezig bent met afvallen komt er niks bij maar laten we eerlijk zijn; afvallen is moeilijk, slank blijven nog veel moeilijker. En ik merk het aan mezelf; even niet opletten, vakantie, feestdagen, dipje en je hebt er zo 3 kilo aan en als dat gelijk weer op m'n bovenbenen gaat zitten, dan moet ik misschien van zo'n dure lipo afzien. Met sporten was het in elk geval heeeeel snel weer op die plekken terug en het woog uiteindelijk niet op tegen alle moeite en kosten  :Frown:  Maar natuurlijk, op je gewicht blijven letten zal altijd nodig zijn maar ik bedoel meer de kleine 'terugval momenten' hoe is 't daarmee? :Wink:

----------

